# Audio Websites ?



## OneViaVision (Apr 2, 2003)

Do you know any good websites for Audio enhancments to my ride ? I need some Boom!


----------



## Irons (Jul 10, 2002)

Are you looking for "how to.." or just purchase?

If purchasing, you may want to try Crutchfield. If I remeber they are a little pricey, but it's a good place to start and gather inforamtion @ the least.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

check out the audio section.. it will tell you stufff


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Dude, find what u want on crutchfield, then do a search for it on google, and there will be an epinions comparison in prices and you will find something for like twice as cheap for the same thing.

www.crutchfield.com


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

ebay has the best prices on car audio equipment... the only problem is that some warranties will not be backed up due to the fact that the products are not being sold by an authorized dealer

do not ever buy anything from crutchfield... overpriced, but it is a good source for enough on items

i bought my Kenwood CD/MP3 player off of ebay for $160 but on Crutchfield it costs $250... definatly shop around for prices before you commit to buying something


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

www.epinions.com is a good site once u collect info from crutchfield........epinions.com will tell u some comments on the items and will tell u some places online that are cheaper...all reputable online shops too


----------



## rbloedow (Nov 2, 2002)

Seriously, etronics.com is a AWESOME place to buy stuff from. Their stuff is much cheaper than crutch-gimme all ya $$$$ FOOO!-field.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

www.ikesound.com doesnt have bad prices either


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

ikesound is great


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

Watch out when you buy on E-Bay. First do research THEN seatch for it on E-Bay, otherwise you'll get crap and will be scammed


----------



## OneViaVision (Apr 2, 2003)

thanks... will do


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

www.onlinecarstereo.com

ive got everything from there pretty much


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

rbloedow said:


> *Seriously, etronics.com is a AWESOME place to buy stuff from. Their stuff is much cheaper than crutch-gimme all ya $$$$ FOOO!-field.  *


HELL NO! I ordered speakers from them 2 weeks ago at the same time I ordered speakers from another company, the once from the other company came a week later with no problems or hold ups. The speakers from electronics havent even been shipped yet and when I try to call them they put me on hold for an hour and then hang up on me. When I emailed support they told me that they are a separate company not even related to them and I need to go somewhere else, so Im getting dicked over with 250$ speakers as we speak, I cant reach them anywhere and its the worst service ever, none of my tracking or ID numbers work. Dont order from them, go somewhere more reliable and spend a few extra dollars to make sure u get the right stuff.


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

Really? I ordered my subs from etronics and got it the next day, with regular shipping. Of course I live like 2 hours from their store and warehouse, but I had nothing but good experiences. My old roommate also ordered a ton of stuff from them with no problems. It's weird to hear that. Did you order it online? What did you get? Maybe it's not in stock right now. you should check all of the contact info on the website and try using different forms of contact. That's my only suggestion, I can't imagine they can get away with this. You pay credit card? If so than you should have no problem getting your product or your money back. I'd call and ask if what you ordered is in stock, as if you were about to place an order.


----------



## nomov8 (Dec 9, 2002)

THE LIST


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2003)

Crutchfield may be expensive but you really do get what you pay for. They have the best customer service of any store I've ever dealt with.


----------

